# Bolt Pattern, CB and ET for the Atlas?



## osuidoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Anyone know what the specs for the wheels will be?


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

It's MQB so it should be 5x112 with 57.1 CB. Not sure if the wheels will have a lower offset or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osuidoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Thanks

I was wondering if Touareg wheels would have been an option for winter wheels so guess not :-(


----------



## sevensis (Mar 12, 2017)

Now that dealer technical training started to happen, anyone has a better idea of the wheel specs? 
5x130 or 5x112? Offset?


----------



## sevensis (Mar 12, 2017)

Someone should know at this stage... Will Q7 / Touareg wheels fit?


----------



## Torry Cox (Apr 21, 2017)

sevensis said:


> Someone should know at this stage... Will Q7 / Touareg wheels fit?


I think they should come up.


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

I bought a set of OEM black Mejoradas, so I can check tonight to see if they're labelled on the back like many of the other OEM wheels.

http://i.imgur.com/0nJWsqB.png


----------



## sevensis (Mar 12, 2017)

CiDirkona said:


> I bought a set of OEM black Mejoradas, so I can check tonight to see if they're labelled on the back like many of the other OEM wheels.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/0nJWsqB.png


Nice set of wheels!! 

Thanks, this would be appreciated... I'd like to start looking for options for winter wheels.


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

sevensis said:


> Nice set of wheels!!
> 
> Thanks, this would be appreciated... I'd like to start looking for options for winter wheels.


...I'll have a set of OEM 18s available by winter... 
:laugh:


----------



## Plagueis (Nov 4, 2013)

CiDirkona said:


> I bought a set of OEM black Mejoradas, so I can check tonight to see if they're labelled on the back like many of the other OEM wheels.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/0nJWsqB.png


How much those set you back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevensis (Mar 12, 2017)

CiDirkona said:


> ...I'll have a set of OEM 18s available by winter...


Thanks but I'll keep my 18s for the winter and will be looking for 20s or 21s for the summer. 

Maybe Cayenne turbo II replica wheels?


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

The black Mejorada SEL wheels are *20x8 ET34, 5x112, 57-ish centerbore* (this was hard to measure with my primitive measuring tape.)

Atlas wheels, 20" black Mejorada https://imgur.com/gallery/Fedgf


----------



## sevensis (Mar 12, 2017)

CiDirkona said:


> The black Mejorada SEL wheels are *20x8 ET34, 5x112, 57-ish centerbore* (this was hard to measure with my primitive measuring tape.)
> 
> Atlas wheels, 20" black Mejorada https://imgur.com/gallery/Fedgf


Thanks !! So this seems very similar to SQ5 wheel specs minus the center bore which would need centre rings:
https://www.wheel-size.com/size/audi/sq5/2016/

There would be some very nice options:


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

sevensis said:


> Thanks !! So this seems very similar to SQ5 wheel specs minus the center bore which would need centre rings:
> https://www.wheel-size.com/size/audi/sq5/2016/
> 
> There would be some very nice options:


You're welcome. If you look at the pics, the stamping on the back of the wheel is *8Jx20H2 ET34*. I'm not sure what the J and H2 mean, but maybe that's how they pronounce "JWIDE" and "HEIGHTOO" with an eastern European accent.


----------



## sevensis (Mar 12, 2017)

CiDirkona said:


> You're welcome. If you look at the pics, the stamping on the back of the wheel is *8Jx20H2 ET34*. I'm not sure what the J and H2 mean, but maybe that's how they pronounce "JWIDE" and "HEIGHTOO" with an eastern European accent.


Just found the answer here: https://www.tyreleader.co.uk/tyres-advices/wheel-markings
J=passenger vehicle
H2=double hump


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

sevensis said:


> Just found the answer here: https://www.tyreleader.co.uk/tyres-advices/wheel-markings
> J=passenger vehicle
> H2=double hump


TIL, thanks!


----------



## SRLWOR (Jun 28, 2017)

Has anyone confirmed the center bore?


----------



## SRLWOR (Jun 28, 2017)

Has anyone confirmed the center bore? 


CiDirkona said:


> The black Mejorada SEL wheels are *20x8 ET34, 5x112, 57-ish centerbore* (this was hard to measure with my primitive measuring tape.)
> 
> Atlas wheels, 20" black Mejorada https://imgur.com/gallery/Fedgf


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

SRLWOR said:


> Has anyone confirmed the center bore?


57.1

_Same as all the current VW's_


----------



## SRLWOR (Jun 28, 2017)

Thank you. 


snobrdrdan said:


> 57.1
> 
> _Same as all the current VW's_


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

Does anybody know if the VW Austin wheels will fit? I just took them off my GTI and I'm thinking about picking up an Atlas, so I thought maybe I could get new tires and throw them on it. I believe they are 7.5x18 with an offset of et49


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TXRanger83 said:


> Does anybody know if the VW Austin wheels will fit? I just took them off my GTI and I'm thinking about picking up an Atlas, so I thought maybe I could get new tires and throw them on it. I believe they are 7.5x18 with an offset of et49


Yes, but you'd want spacers because they're gonna sit inwards more than the stock wheels are


----------



## Gordy2017 (Aug 31, 2017)

*where?*

Where were you able to buy those rims form?


----------



## 20si06 (Feb 12, 2009)

What VW or Audi wheels will fit the best? Does the 18" Atlas wheels have the same ET34 offset as the 20"? I am leaning towards Audi Q5 wheels for my winter set, but I want to make sure they will fit.


----------



## mk3boy (Mar 14, 2002)

20si06 said:


> What VW or Audi wheels will fit the best? Does the 18" Atlas wheels have the same ET34 offset as the 20"? I am leaning towards Audi Q5 wheels for my winter set, but I want to make sure they will fit.


Same here any info ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yayau (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi,

Anyone know how much Mejorada wheels weigh?

Thanks


----------



## yayau (Apr 18, 2018)

*20" Black Mojorada specs*

Hi

Does anyone know the specs for the 20" Black Mojorada wheels.

weight
gravity cast, low pressure cast, etc

Looking to buy winter wheels and tires. Figuring put if I should swap the mojorada for winter or not.

thanks


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*18x8" OEM wheel specs and downsizing options*

Did a ton of research on this topic b/c I was buying new rims for mine; also had a lift and level kit installed (https://www.forgemotorsport.com/VW_Atlas_Leveling_Lift_Kit--product--1584.html). 

The Prisma(sp?) rims on my Atlas are 18x8" ET34. Bolt pattern 5x112. Center bore is 57.1 mm. 

Guess which other car manufacturer besides Audi makes wheels with 5x112? Mercedes-Benz! Their center bore is slightly larger (66.56 mm), but the potentially negative effects of installing wheels with a larger center bore can be rectified with hubcentric rings. 

Another thing to consider the wheel load rating before you shell out a bunch of cash. Where are you taking your Atlas and how much of a load you are carrying? Fully loaded with people and road trip and/or car camping gear, your vehicle may weigh in at nearly 3 tons. That means each wheel needs to have a load rating of at least 1,500 lbs. If you are frequently taking your Atlas off the bitumen, you will want to get wheels with a higher load rating to provide a greater margin of safety. Mandrus (wheels made specifically for Mercedes) and parent company, TSW, make rims with the correct bolt pattern and similar offsets (ET20 to ET35) that are rated to 1900-2000 lbs/wheel. 

You can also install 17" rims on your Atlas -- it says so in the owners manual in the section re: winter tires/wheels. I had Mandrus 6-spoke rims (model name is also Atlas!) installed on our Atlas and increased from OEM 29.6" tire diameter (20" wheels on the SEL Premium are slightly taller @ ~30.5") to a 31" diameter tire. However, I also had Forge Motor Sport's 1.5" lift and leveling kit installed, so there was plenty of room to upsize my tire diameter. Others have gone as large as 32" diameter without any apparent mods to the wheel wells (e.g., the iridescent green Atlas 2.0T by AMP). Obviously, if you are going to upsize your tires, take some measurements with your wheels fully turned to ensure adequate clearance.


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

I am using wheels from Neuspeed ( RSe102 et 29 20" x 9.5 at 22lbs each vs 36 lbs for the stock Mejordes and pressure cast vs just cast aluminum ). They fit great and soon to be lowered through Scale Suspension.


----------



## Cabra (Jun 17, 2015)

*What OEM VW wheel size will fit ?*

Im considering buying a new Atlas. First upgrade would be new wheels.
I like the look of several other VW model wheels, in particular from other r-line models or even the Golf R.
What wheel size will fit the atlas ? I was thinking 20"x8" but what offset would work ?
I like some of the wheels offered on the golf or bettle which are 5x112 w/ 48 offset
Would I need to use spacers ? And if so, would it still not look right ?


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Cabra said:


> Im considering buying a new Atlas. First upgrade would be new wheels.
> I like the look of several other VW model wheels, in particular from other r-line models or even the Golf R.
> What wheel size will fit the atlas ? I was thinking 20"x8" but what offset would work ?
> I like some of the wheels offered on the golf or bettle which are 5x112 w/ 48 offset
> Would I need to use spacers ? And if so, would it still not look right ?


factory 8" wide has 34 offset. So the 8" wide and 48 offset will need 15mm to bring it around 33 offset.


----------



## Cabra (Jun 17, 2015)

Great, thanks. Will the wheels with a spacer look goofy in the wheel well ?


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Cabra said:


> Great, thanks. Will the wheels with a spacer look goofy in the wheel well ?


It's YOUR car...you'd paid for it, so who are others to judge how you modified it.


----------



## MONEY2BURN1 (Apr 19, 2012)

Cabra said:


> Great, thanks. Will the wheels with a spacer look goofy in the wheel well ?


 Not at all, it will look more flush with the fender, I am running a 22x10.5 wheel in the rear with a et38 and a 15mm spacer to clear the rear suspension and my wheels still don’t poke out past the wheel well/ fender line.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

*Wheel Spacers with Stock 20”s?*

Anybody have an idea how much wheel spacer is required to push stock 20” wheels out enough to fit more flush with the body.

10mm? 20mm?

Tried searching but didnt find anything talking about spacers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PADILLA (Sep 26, 2000)

Andre VW said:


> Anybody have an idea how much wheel spacer is required to push stock 20” wheels out enough to fit more flush with the body.
> 
> 10mm? 20mm?
> 
> ...


Grab a long stick and put it on the fender to ground, then measure lip of rim to stick. That gives you what you are looking for.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Youre right thats the measured way of doing it. I guess I was looking for any experience or even photos of folks that have put spacers on an Atlas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ionmadan7 (May 12, 2015)

*‘19 Atlas wheel Spacers*

Hi Yall, has anyone installed wheel spacers yet? 
Looking for a flush look or little more. Got the R line with 20” wheels. Platinum gray color. Thinking to remove wheels and plastic dip current setup too see if i like the look. If not easy to bring back. Also add spacers. Recommendations? Tia


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

Ionmadan7 said:


> Hi Yall, has anyone installed wheel spacers yet?
> Looking for a flush look or little more. Got the R line with 20” wheels. Platinum gray color. Thinking to remove wheels and plastic dip current setup too see if i like the look. If not easy to bring back. Also add spacers. Recommendations? Tia


I didn't run that particular set of wheels, but I have used spacers. 20mm spacers on stock wheels seem to do the trick.


----------



## armstve (Mar 26, 2007)

I am using 15mm on the front and 17mm on the back with my stock 18’s for my winter setup. Summer, I have 20” x 8.5 with a 35 offset. I still use 5mm spacers in the back with that setup.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

Where did you get the 15/17mm spacers? vw smith website does not list atlas as a fit model for these two spacers



armstve said:


> I am using 15mm on the front and 17mm on the back with my stock 18’s for my winter setup. Summer, I have 20” x 8.5 with a 35 offset. I still use 5mm spacers in the back with that setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## armstve (Mar 26, 2007)

They need to be 57.1 hub centric and 5x112 bolt pattern. You can find these specs many places online.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

shijmus said:


> Where did you get the 15/17mm spacers? vw smith website does not list atlas as a fit model for these two spacers


https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Atlas-4Motion-3.6L_V6/Wheels/Spacers/2


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

armstve said:


> I am using 15mm on the front and 17mm on the back with my stock 18’s for my winter setup. Summer, I have 20” x 8.5 with a 35 offset. I still use 5mm spacers in the back with that setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Do you have a picture of how the 18s fit. That's what I was planning on going with. Or 20-25mm, because my summer Audi RS reps are slightly lower offset then the stock 18s.


----------



## S.h.19 (Aug 31, 2019)

I'm running the OEM R-Line wheels with the H&R 30mm spacers and 265 tires. The tires stand slightly further out than the body. 255's would be a more flush fit. 

The wheels are slightly turned in the head- on photo.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

S.h.19 said:


> I'm running the OEM R-Line wheels with the H&R 30mm spacers and 265 tires. The tires stand slightly further out than the body. 255's would be a more flush fit.
> 
> The wheels are slightly turned in the head- on photo.
> 
> ...


What tires are you running?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S.h.19 (Aug 31, 2019)

Amp Terrain Attacks 265/50's.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

S.h.19 said:


> I'm running the OEM R-Line wheels with the H&R 30mm spacers and 265 tires. The tires stand slightly further out than the body. 255's would be a more flush fit.
> 
> The wheels are slightly turned in the head- on photo.
> 
> ...





JBkr said:


> And no rubbing while turning? Not lifted either, correct?


Any rubbing on the fronts when turning? Not lifted either correct?


----------



## S.h.19 (Aug 31, 2019)

No rubbing at all. It does have the Forge leveling kit tho. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

*Let's talk about wheel offset for a minute...*

So I'm currently riding on the factory 21's on my SEL P and looking to lift it and run 18's on the car.

So far, a wheel application of 18x9.5 with an et 22 seems to be the ticket. I'm pretty confident on the tire sizing for this car but it's the offset that's got me scratching my head. So if I go 18x8.5/9 I should be ok with possibly a 30/35 et? Just not sure.

What is everyone else running on their 18's with taller tires?


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

foofighter28 said:


> So I'm currently riding on the factory 21's on my SEL P and looking to lift it and run 18's on the car.
> 
> So far, a wheel application of 18x9.5 with an et 22 seems to be the ticket. I'm pretty confident on the tire sizing for this car but it's the offset that's got me scratching my head. So if I go 18x8.5/9 I should be ok with possibly a 30/35 et? Just not sure.
> 
> What is everyone else running on their 18's with taller tires?


Factory Prisma wheels are 18x8” 34mm offset if that helps any.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

bajan01 said:


> Factory Prisma wheels are 18x8” 34mm offset if that helps any.


yes this helps a bunch. So thinking out loud if I go 18x8.5 with 35mm offset i *MIGHT *just squeak by with taller tires...


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Google “wheel offset calculator”


----------



## Jcperson84 (Nov 22, 2019)

Forge Leveling kit
BFT fit block
22x9, +35 offset wheels
Pirelli 275/45/22
20mm ECS spacers rear kit w/ 14x1.5x47mm conical seat bolts
No front spacers
20% front window tint 
Full deAuto Led interior kit w/ red footwells
DeAuto fogs /w strobe
AFE Momentum ST Pro 5R Cold Air 
Intake System









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2020)

*Help needed with wheel size and offset*

Hi , I’m new to the forum, I have a 2018 vw atlas highline. I was hoping to get some info and help, I am looking to replace my existing factory wheels with new aftermarket. I want to put 24”x 10 rims all the way around.......has anyone tried to do this? Also Need help with proper offset for this set up. I don’t want to put any spacers or anything like that. I don’t mind a little poke on the wheel, I just don’t want to run anything that will add extra stress or damage to the truck in any way. I’m not quite sold on 22inch I feel like they look small for the vehicle. Any information will help me, thanks ahead of time


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Factory 18's or 20's are 8" wide and have a 34 offset.

https://www.1010tires.com/Tools/Wheel-Offset-Calculator
and/or
https://www.willtheyfit.com/


----------



## RandyN (Jun 8, 2020)

*wheel fitment*

I just put on 20x10.5et30 with 275/55-20 tires for an overall wheel diameter of 31.9-32" and it has some very minor rubbing at certain spots in the rotation of the steering wheel. Also, most wheels you find will have a center bore of 66.56mm while your hub is 57.1mm. You'll likely need hubcentric rings for aftermarket wheels unless you can find some with a 57.1mm center bore specific fit.


----------



## Irrelevant_Username (Jan 19, 2004)

Wheels - 17x8 +35 Black Rhino Sandstorm (these are available in +10 IIRC - I feel like +20 or +25 would be ideal)

Tires - 265/70-17 Continental Terrain Contact (38psi road/32psi for mining roads)

Forge Spacer Lift (lift could probably be +1.25 and tires would still fit nicely)

Some trimming of front mud flaps to clear tires


----------



## Atlas2021SELPrem4-MD (Jul 26, 2020)

*2021 Atlas 20" Wheels*

Other than removing the wheel to expose...does anyone know where the bolt pattern can be found for the 2021s? Aftermarket companies do not seem to update their fitment search engines and I can't find any documentation anywhere.

Does anybody have any pics of black 20" wheels on their Atlas that they would proudly share?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Atlas2021SELPrem4-MD said:


> Other than removing the wheel to expose...does anyone know where the bolt pattern can be found for the 2021s? Aftermarket companies do not seem to update their fitment search engines and I can't find any documentation anywhere.
> 
> Does anybody have any pics of black 20" wheels on their Atlas that they would proudly share?


Dont think that has changed. Still 5 x 112mm. 
The braselton rims that you see on the 2021 Rline carries a 5x112 bolt pattern
Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

Atlas2021SELPrem4-MD said:


> Other than removing the wheel to expose...does anyone know where the bolt pattern can be found for the 2021s? Aftermarket companies do not seem to update their fitment search engines and I can't find any documentation anywhere.
> 
> Does anybody have any pics of black 20" wheels on their Atlas that they would proudly share?


I've pulled the wheels off my '20 CS... 20" x 8" wide with ET34 offset and bolt pattern is 5x112


----------



## Proettermann (12 mo ago)

Happy New Year from Colorado, y'all:

Tapping the brain collective to confirm my thought process, please:

I picked up a 2022 Atlas SE with the 255/50R20 OEM wheels. As per www.tiresize.com/calculator that puts the diameter at 30"

From what I have gathered everyone seems happy with the fitment of a 265/60R18 tire. Which comes out to a diameter of 30.5" and a negligible speedo error (tiresize.com shows the speedo error at different speeds - pretty neat).

Now the question: I really like the Black Rhino Sandstorm wheel (1880SND355112M66) which delivers in 18x8 5x112 ET: 35. Considering that the OEM Prisma 18x8 wheel has an offset of 34 - I am deducting that sizing should be close enough to stock. Would you agree with that?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Proettermann said:


> Happy New Year from Colorado, y'all:
> 
> Tapping the brain collective to confirm my thought process, please:
> 
> ...


Yup


----------

